# One favourite recording of each Mahler symphony



## Waehnen

Please list your one favourite recording of each Mahler Symphony.

Here is my current list.

Symphony no. 1
Solti/Chicago

Symphony no. 2
Jurowski/LPO
Tie with: Rattle/CBSO

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 4
Mengelberg/RCO

Symphony no. 5
Karajan/Berliner

Symphony no. 6
Karajan/Berliner
Tie with: Rattle/CBSO

Symphony no. 7
Abbado/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Solti/Chicago

Symphony no. 9
Barbirolli/Berliner
Tie with: Karajan/Berliner
Tie with: Bernstein/Berliner


----------



## Becca

I will be creative in how I define 'recording' and will also allow ties 

1: Barbirolli / Halle
2: Klemperer / Bavarian RSO
3: Barbirolli / Halle
4: Rattle / Schafer / Berlin PO (Digital Concert Hall)
5: Barshai / Junge Deutsche Philharmonie 
6: Barbirolli / New Philharmonia (Testament - Live Proms)
7: Gielen / SWR
8: Rattle / Nat'l Youth Orch of GB (YouTube Proms)
9: (Tie) Rattle / Berlin PO, Barbirolli / Berlin PO
10: (Tie) Rattle / Berlin PO, Harding / Vienna PO


----------



## Philidor

1 - Walter, Columbia SO, 1961 (alternatively: Bernstein/Concertgebouw; Gielen/SWR SO)
2 - Tennstedt, LPO live (alt.: Abbado/Lucerne; Jurowski/LPO)
3 - Bernstein/NYPO (DG) (alt.: Gielen/SWR SO; Ivan Fischer)
4 - Haitink/Concertgebouw (CGO live)
5 - Bernstein/Vienna PO (DG) (alt.: Barbirolli)
6 - Jansons/LSO live (alt.: Bernstein/VPO; Tennstedt/LPO)
7 - Bernstein/NYPO (CBS) 
8 - Bernstein/Vienna PO (DG) (alt.: Tennstedt/LPO)
9 - Walter/Columbia SO 1961 (alt.: Ancerl/Czech PO; Klemperer´/New Philharmonia; Haitink/Bavarian SO)


----------



## marlow

Symphony no. 1
Kubelik / BRSO

Symphony no. 2
Jurowski/LPO

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 4
Szell / Cleveland

Symphony no. 5
Bernstein / VPO

Symphony no. 6
Bernstein / VPO

Symphony no. 7
Abbado/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Tennstedt / LPO

Symphony no. 9
Karajan / BPO


----------



## Merl

So as not to be deadly boring and throw up the same predictable lists here's an alt-Mahler list made up of some fine accounts of the less heralded recordings I've listened to over the years that have impressed me. One of these has now turned into a favourite, btw (the others aren't) 

1. I. Fischer / Budapest
2. Blomstedt / SFSO
3. A. Fischer / Dusseldorf
4. Honeck / Pittsburgh
5. Mackerras / RLPO
6. Jansons / LSO
7. Inbal / Tokyo
8. 
9. Pesek / RLPO


----------



## Waehnen

Merl said:


> So as not to be deadly boring and throw up the same predictable lists here's an alt-Mahler list made up of some fine accounts of the less heralded recordings I've listened to over the years that have impressed me. One of these has now turned into a favourite, btw (the others aren't)
> 
> 1. I. Fischer / Budapest
> 2. Blomstedt / SFSO
> 3. A. Fischer / Dusseldorf
> 4. Honeck / Pittsburgh
> 5. Mackerras / RLPO
> 6. Jansons / LSO
> 7. Inbal / Tokyo
> 8.
> 9. Pesek / RLPO


I urge you to be thoroughly boring and list your forever and ever list!


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> I urge you to be thoroughly boring and list your forever and ever list!


There will never be such a list. The market of recordings is changing and we ourselves are changing too (hopefully).

The recordings you like today will be replaced some day by others according with your growing experience in listening Mahler.

Maybe some recording recommended by some super-hyper-Mahler-expert will not please me at all because I am not on his level of knowing good and evil.


----------



## Waehnen

Philidor said:


> There will never be such a list. The market of recordings is changing and we ourselves are changing too (hopefully).
> 
> The recordings you like today will be replaced some day by others according with your growing experience in listening Mahler.
> 
> Maybe some recording recommended by some super-hyper-Mahler-expert will not please me at all because I am not on his level of knowing good and evil.


Yeah, I was kinda joking. These preferences are due to change. But Merl obviously has another current list without just the curiosities.


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> Yeah, I was kinda joking. These preferences are due to change. But Merl obviously has another current list without just the curiosities.


I regard Merl's list as fully valid and 6 out of 9 recommendations are in my inner circle of favourites ...


----------



## Bruckner Anton

1. Abbado BPO DG
2. Mehta VPO Decca
3. Haitink RCO Philips 
4. Karajan BPO DG
5. Bertini KolnerRSO EMI
6. Haitink BPO Philips
7. Abbado CSO DG
8. Bertini KolnerRSO EMI
Erde. Sinopoli Dresden DG
9. Giulini CSO DG
Completed 10. Chailly RCO Decca


----------



## Kreisler jr

1: Kubelik/DG, Walter/Columbia/Sony
2. Klemperer/EMI, Mehta/Decca
3. Bernstein/Sony, Gielen/Hänssler
4. Abravanel/Vanguard
5. Bernstein/DG, Morris/Collins (or some other obscure British label)
6. Bernstein/DG, Kondrashin/Melodiya, Rattle (Berlin live 1987)
7. Kondrashin/Melodiya, Gielen/Hänssler
8. pass
9. Maderna/BBC
10. pass
Das Lied von der Erde Klemperer/Wunderlich/Ludwig (EMI), Kubelik/Kmentt/Baker (Audite)


----------



## RobertJTh

Tried to make it one conductor/symphony

1. Kubelik BRSO DG
2. Klemperer PO EMI
3. Haitink live ("Kerstmatinee") CGO Philips 
4. Maazel VPO Sony
5. Barbirolli NPO EMI
6. Mitropoulos NYPO Urania (alternative Barbirolli NPO EMI)
7. Chailly CGO Decca
8. Gielen live Frankfurt Sony
Lied von der Erde Horenstein BBC North BBC Legends (alternative Kletzki PO EMI)
9. Ancerl CPO Supraphon (alternative Barbirolli BPO EMI or Klemperer NPO EMI) 
10. (complete) Sanderling Berlin SO Berlin Classics



Bruckner Anton said:


> Completed 10. Chailly RCO Decca


Chailly did the 10th with RSO Berlin, not the CGO. Great performance btw, like it a lot more than Rattle I or II (but less than Sanderling).


----------



## Kreisler jr

RobertJTh said:


> 8. Gielen live Frankfurt Sony


That's actually one I'd "warn" people about because of substandard sound. I passed the 8th because it's too long I listened to any recording but I remember Gielen's Hänssler (also live) recording is much better than the Frankfurt one (although it probably was great at the live occasion of the re-opening of the Alte Oper).


----------



## Waehnen

And now the thousand dollar question: whose list do you guys find the most outrageous, unbelievable, absolutely arrogant, ignorant and unsophisticated? Which list fills you with utter existencial disbelief?


----------



## RobertJTh

Kreisler jr said:


> That's actually one I'd "warn" people about because of substandard sound. I passed the 8th because it's too long I listened to any recording but I remember Gielen's Hänssler (also live) recording is much better than the Frankfurt one (although it probably was great at the live occasion of the re-opening of the Alte Oper).


Now I think about it, I probably could replace it with Tennstedt which has better sound too.
But I kind of imprinted on the live Gielen (cheap cd from my early collecting days), and I still think the interpretation is superb and it has fine solo and choral contributions. Don't know the later live Gielen, but my interest in the 8th is limited so I won't actively check that one out.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Waehnen said:


> And now the thousand dollar question: whose list do you guys find the most outrageous, unbelievable, absolutely arrogant, ignorant and unsophisticated? Which list fills you with utter existencial desbelief?


Anyone who mentions Leonard Bernstein or that awful charlatan Karajan :devil:

Anyway, my list, which has remained remarkably consistent over the years, but...

1: Kubelik Bavarian Radio SO (DGG) or Ivan Fischer Hungarian State O (Hungaroton)
2: Klemperer Philharmonia O (EMI) or Ivan Fischer Budapest Festival O (Channel)
3: Levine Chicago SO (RCA) or Bernstein NYPO (CBS)
4: Kubelik Bavarian Radio SO (DGG) or Adam Fischer Dusseldorf (AVI)
5: Barbirolli New Philhamonia O (EMI) or Gielen SWR SO (Hanssler)
6: Szell Cleveland O (Sony) or Boulez Vienna PO (DGG)
7: Abbado Chicago SO (DGG) or Neumann Czech PO (Supraphon)
8: Solti Chicago SO (Decca) or Sinopoli Philharmonia O (DGG)
9: Ancerl Czech PO or Karajan Berlin PO Studio (DGG)
DLvdE: Haitink/Baker/King Concertgebouw O (Philips) or Kubelik Bavarian RSO (Audite)
10: Completed Rattle Bournemouth SO (EMI) or Morris New Philharmonia O (Decca Japan)

Disappointed not to be able to include a Tennstedt or a Bertini in there, both are remarkably consistently good across their entire cycles, but never quite manage to beat my very favourite ones...and Michael Gielen only once is a bit unfortunate too.


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> And now the thousand dollar question: whose list do you guys find the most outrageous, unbelievable, absolutely arrogant, ignorant and unsophisticated? Which list fills you with utter existencial desbelief?


I am not sure whether an answer to the so-called "thousand-dollar-question" could be compliant to the guidelines for general behaviour:


> Be polite to your fellow members. If you disagree with them, please state your opinion in a »civil« and respectful manner. This applies to all communication taking place on Talk Classical, whether by means of posts, private messages, visitor messages, blogs or social groups.
> 
> Do not post comments about other members person or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«. Mentioning that someone is on your ignore list is not allowed either.
> 
> »Trolling« is not welcome. A »troll« is someone who intentionally posts derogatory or inflammatory messages with the deliberate intent to bait users into responding, ranging from subtle jibes to outright personal attacks.


But this discussion is certainly OT at this point.


----------



## Waehnen

Philidor said:


> I am not sure whether an answer to the so-called "thousand-dollar-question" could be compliant to the guidelines for general behaviour:
> 
> But this discussion is certainly OT at this point.


Again, my obviously weird sense of humour was applied there. Of course we will behave with respect to fellow forumists.


----------



## Merl

Philidor said:


> There will never be such a list. The market of recordings is changing and we ourselves are changing too (hopefully).
> 
> The recordings you like today will be replaced some day by others according with your growing experience in listening Mahler.
> 
> Maybe some recording recommended by some super-hyper-Mahler-expert will not please me at all because I am not on his level of knowing good and evil.


Couldnt have put it better myself. I don't have a forever list, Waehnen. This week's list and next month's would definitely not be the same. Couldnt imagine just listening to just one account of each symphony forever.... I'd be bored sh*tless.


----------



## Waehnen

Merl said:


> Couldnt have put it better myself. I don't have a forever list, Waehnen. This week's list and next month's would definitely not be the same. Couldnt imagine just listening to just one account of each symphony forever.... I'd be bored sh*tless.


Please, please try to understand my humour! It is not that difficult. Of course you do not have A Forever and Ever Mahler One Per Symphony Favourite Recordings List.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Waehnen said:


> And now the thousand dollar question: whose list do you guys find the most outrageous, unbelievable, absolutely arrogant, ignorant and unsophisticated? Which list fills you with utter existencial disbelief?


Mine. But I've not given it yet :lol:


----------



## HenryPenfold

My list does change, but very slowly over time. 

For example, for many years it was Szell for 6. These days I find it hard to choose between Karajan BPO and Tennstedt LSO live version. 

I’ve attended many M6 concerts, but none get close to the intensity and supercharged emotion of Valery Gergiev and the LSO. The CD release spliced from various nights does not capture the reality of the live performance (but is still very good).

Solti has remained my fave for #1 for donkey’s years. No change there. 

With 3, Abbado BPO was supreme, until I found Sinopoli’s SWR. 

7 is Abbado Chicago with I. Fischer and Solti not far behind. 

I don’t like eight ������

With 9, for many years it was Barbirolli. These days it’s Karajan live BPO or the studio, and still the Barbirolli, from time to time. 

For #5, I like too many to choose just one. 

Again, a long time fave for #4 was Szell. Superseded by Karajan and Kubelik. Now Abbado BPO has its foot in the door. 

Symphony #2 has more possible faves than I can shake a stick at!

Finally, it’s Sanderling and Dausgaard for 10

I haven’t nominated for Das Lied Von Der Erde because it’s not a symphony


----------



## mbhaub

I don't have a list: whatever recording I'm listening to I'm generally quite happy with. Recordings I once thought were great now seem somewhat average. I constantly explore new territory: every year in July I listen to a lot of Mahler and have for a long time bought a box or cycle new to me just to hear something different. But new cycles are getting rare. Is anyone working on one now? I'm hoping that Simone Young would be offered the opportunity: her Bruckner set was excellent, her Franz Schmidt was superb...she has the chops. The first woman-led Mahler cycle - can't wait.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Symphony 1: Walter/Columbia Symphony
Symphony 2: Solti/London Symphony
Symphony 3: Levine/Chicago Symphony
Symphony 4: Kletzki/Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony 5: Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony
Symphony 6: Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Symphony 7: Tennstedt/London Philharmonic
Don't care for Eighth
Symphony 9: Barbirolli/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## PathfinderCS

I seriously need time to really *get* the rest of Mahler's works, but I can at least list these two:

Symphony 3: Salonen/Philharmonia
Symphony 8: Solti/Chicago Symphony (honorable mention for Tilson/San Francisco Symphony)


----------



## LeoPiano

Today's list:

1: Kubelik (DG)
2: Klemperer (Warner)
3: Bernstein (Sony)
4: Bernstein (Sony)
5: Barbirolli (Warner)
6: Bernstein (DG)
7: Vanska (BIS)
8: Solti (Decca)
9: Karajan (DG Live)


----------



## dko22

I was an early Mahler enthusiast and this was primarily because of Kubelik in the first five symphonies whose direct and almost childlike approach a refreshing change from the insufferable bombast which was typical of the time. Nothing has really changed there though I don't find either 2 or 5 entirely convincing works, taken as a whole. 

I gradually started to go off Mahler a bit until I discovered Kurt Sanderling's mighty 10th -- without question my favourite Mahler recording. His 9th is almost equally fine but there's a lot of competition there.
6 is difficult and I'm still trying to find a favourite but it might just turn out to be his son Thomas Sanderling even if the heart-rending Andante climax could be less angular and a bit slower. 

Never liked 8 and can take or leave 7.


----------



## Waehnen

I will have to update my list! Would still need some recommendations for the 1st Symphony!

Symphony no. 1
Solti/Chicago

Symphony no. 2
Jurowski/LPO

Symphony no. 3
Chailly/Concertgebouw

Symphony no. 4
Mengelberg/RCO

Symphony no. 5
Bernstein/Vienna

Symphony no. 6
Barbirolli/Philharmonia

Symphony no. 7
Abbado/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Gielen/Frankfurter

Symphony no. 9
Karajan/Berliner


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> My list does change, but very slowly over time.
> 
> For example, for many years it was Szell for 6. These days I find it hard to choose between Karajan BPO and Tennstedt LSO live version.
> 
> I've attended many M6 concerts, but none get close to the intensity and supercharged emotion of Valery Gergiev and the LSO. The CD release spliced from various nights does not capture the reality of the live performance (but is still very good).
> 
> Solti has remained my fave for #1 for donkey's years. No change there.
> 
> With 3, Abbado BPO was supreme, until I found Sinopoli's SWR.
> 
> 7 is Abbado Chicago with I. Fischer and Solti not far behind.
> 
> I don't like eight ������
> 
> With 9, for many years it was Barbirolli. These days it's Karajan live BPO or the studio, and still the Barbirolli, from time to time.
> 
> For #5, I like too many to choose just one.
> 
> Again, a long time fave for #4 was Szell. Superseded by Karajan and Kubelik. Now Abbado BPO has its foot in the door.
> 
> Symphony #2 has more possible faves than I can shake a stick at!
> 
> Finally, it's Sanderling and Dausgaard for 10
> 
> I haven't nominated for Das Lied Von Der Erde because it's not a symphony


Which Solti Symphony No 1 is your preferred choice H?


----------



## Becca

HenryPenfold said:


> I haven't nominated for Das Lied Von Der Erde because it's not a symphony


Try telling that to Mahler who subtitled the work as _A Symphony for Tenor, Alto (or Baritone) Voice and Orchestra_.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Which Solti Symphony No 1 is your preferred choice H?


Hi Malx, it's the 5th February 1964 Kingsway Hall LSO Decca with John Culshaw producing.

Culshaw was a firm Solti proponent and Wagner fanatic. Part of the reason why Decca's first ever studio Ring was such a magnificent recording. Culshaw did not like Mahler's music at all, in fact he quite disliked it! In his autobiography 'Putting The Record Straight' he says Mahler's music makes him physically sick (I strongly recommend this book, btw).

As such, even though he valued working with Solti above all others, he never collaborated with him on any further Mahler recordings.

Some say that the reason for such an electric performance from Solti on this recording was due to his desire to enthral Culshaw with Mahler's music. He failed.

The Ring, Salome and this Mahler 1 are testament to a remarkable partnership between Culshaw, Solti and Decca, the like of which, we've never hitherto seen.


----------



## Waehnen

HenryPenfold said:


> Hi Malx, it's the 1964 LSO Decca with John Culshaw producing.
> 
> Culshaw was firm Solti proponent and Wagner fanatic. Part of the reason why the first studio Decca Ring was such a magnificent recording. Culshaw did not like Mahler's music at all, in fact he quite disliked it! As such, even though he valued working with Solti above all others, he never collaborated with him on any further Mahler recordings.
> 
> Some say that the reason for such an electric performance from Solti on this recording was due to his desire to enthral Culshaw with Mahler's music. He failed.
> 
> The Ring, Salome and this Mahler 1 are testament to a remarkable partnership between Culshaw and Solti, the like of which, we've never hither to see.


I think I got my recommendation! Thanks.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Becca said:


> Try telling that to Mahler who subtitled the work as _A Symphony for Tenor, Alto (or Baritone) Voice and Orchestra_.


I tried, but he didn't pick up.......


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Hi Malx, it's the 5th February 1964 Kingsway Hall LSO Decca with John Culshaw producing.
> 
> Culshaw was a firm Solti proponent and Wagner fanatic. Part of the reason why Decca's first ever studio Ring was such a magnificent recording. Culshaw did not like Mahler's music at all, in fact he quite disliked it! In his autobiography 'Putting The Record Straight' he says Mahler's music makes him physically sick (I strongly recommend this book, btw).
> 
> As such, even though he valued working with Solti above all others, he never collaborated with him on any further Mahler recordings.
> 
> Some say that the reason for such an electric performance from Solti on this recording was due to his desire to enthral Culshaw with Mahler's music. He failed.
> 
> The Ring, Salome and this Mahler 1 are testament to a remarkable partnership between Culshaw, Solti and Decca, the like of which, we've never hitherto seen.


Good choice Henry, I too love that recording, preferring it to the Chicago recording - which isn't all bad either to be fair.


----------



## Malx

I haven't submitted a list as I really don't have any real 'favs' largely because what I enjoy in a Mahler recording/performance changes with my mood probably more than with any other composer. 
The closest I get to a favourite is oddly enough the symphony I have the most recordings of the second - I know, makes no sense - I have a great fondness for Klemperer's live BRSO on EMI.

This afternoon I broke out my Rattle box of Symphonies and played Symphony no 9 the live recording with VPO and when it ended I thought it good but something was lacking, so I went on-line and streamed Rattle's Berlin remake, my first listening to this recording, and what ever I felt was missing was suddenly there. 
Ok it benefits from a superb recording which undoubtedly helps but it just gelled as a performance so much better, details were still obvious in Rattle's usual manner but the overarching whole seemed more coherent, at least to my ears.


----------



## Waehnen

Malx said:


> Good choice Henry, I too love that recording, preferring it to the Chicago recording - which isn't all bad either to be fair.


A great recording which proved to me I have no excuse to neglect the 1st Symphony either!


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> Hi Malx, it's the 5th February 1964 Kingsway Hall LSO Decca with John Culshaw producing.
> 
> Culshaw was a firm Solti proponent and Wagner fanatic. Part of the reason why Decca's first ever studio Ring was such a magnificent recording. Culshaw did not like Mahler's music at all, in fact he quite disliked it! In his autobiography 'Putting The Record Straight' he says Mahler's music makes him physically sick (I strongly recommend this book, btw).
> 
> As such, even though he valued working with Solti above all others, he never collaborated with him on any further Mahler recordings.
> 
> Some say that the reason for such an electric performance from Solti on this recording was due to his desire to enthral Culshaw with Mahler's music. He failed.
> 
> The Ring, Salome and this Mahler 1 are testament to a remarkable partnership between Culshaw, Solti and Decca, the like of which, we've never hitherto seen.


I like this Decca recording legendary series particularly those recorded by Decca engineers, Kenneth Wilkinson who produced the recordings of extraordinary sound quality such as Schubert / Rostropovich, Benjamin Britten - Sonata For Arpeggione.

I'm going to listen to this Solti + LSO.


----------



## Waehnen

And eventually the honest updated list! It would have neen nice to have some Rattle and Chailly and older classics on board. And not so much Karajan. But I cannot help it. Sincerity and honesty before anything else. 


Symphony no. 1
Solti/LSO

Symphony no. 2
Jurowski/LPO

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 4
Karajan/Berliner

Symphony no. 5
Karajan/Berliner

Symphony no. 6
Barbirolli/Philharmonia

Symphony no. 7
Abbado/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Gielen/Frankfurter

Symphony no. 9
Barbirolli/Berliner


----------



## Waehnen

Another Mahler update!

As much as I admire Barbirolli, his tempos are often slow and he is always so very very very serious and almost too full of emotion. It may get rather heavy as the time passes -- to be so full of anxiety. I have no doubt I will return to the Barbirolli Mahler regularly, though.

I have also grown to admire Rattle´s Mahler lately. He has the same ability with Barbirolli and Karajan to make sense of the music and make the gestures mean something, but he isn´t as ”hysterical” as Karajan and he isn´t continuosly so overtly expressive as Barbirolli. Rattle knows how to balance the expressiveness and hysteria among other things the music expresses.

Luckily Karajan is not hysteric at all in the 4th. Beautiful!

Solti also seems to be well represented. I really like his versions of the 1st and 9th Symphony. The textures and the sound is excellently clear and he shapes the music very well. He is also able to avoid the sentimental approach where the music in itself is sentimental enough and needs no further underlining.


Symphony no. 1
Solti/LSO

Symphony no. 2
Klemperer/Philharmonia

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 4
Karajan/Berliner

Symphony no. 5
Rattle/Berliner

Symphony no. 6
Rattle/Berliner

Symphony no. 7
Abbado/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Gielen/Frankfurter

Symphony no. 9
Solti/Chicago


----------



## Aries

I have not many favourite recordings, but some:

5th: Karajan/BPO
8th: Haitink/Concertgebouw Orchestra
9th: Solti/LSO, also very good: Horenstein/LSO


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Merl said:


> Couldnt have put it better myself. I don't have a forever list, Waehnen. This week's list and next month's would definitely not be the same. Couldnt imagine just listening to just one account of each symphony forever.... I'd be bored sh*tless.


My “desert island” list hasn’t changed in years. That doesn’t mean I only listen to one account. I own dozens of versions of each symphony.

1 Walter/NBC SO 1939
2 Barbirolli/Stuttgart RSO 1970
3 Adler/VSO 1952
4 Mengelberg/RCO 1939
5 Barbirolli/NPO 1969
6 Barbirolli/NPO 1967 studio
7 Klemperer/NPO 1968
8 Horenstein/LSO 1959
9 Barbirolli/Torino SO 1960
DLVDE Ferrier/Patzak/Walter/VPO 1952 live


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> My list does change, but very slowly over time.
> 
> For example, for many years it was Szell for 6. These days I find it hard to choose between Karajan BPO and Tennstedt LSO live version.
> 
> I’ve attended many M6 concerts, but none get close to the intensity and supercharged emotion of Valery Gergiev and the LSO. The CD release spliced from various nights does not capture the reality of the live performance (but is still very good).
> 
> Solti has remained my fave for #1 for donkey’s years. No change there.
> 
> With 3, Abbado BPO was supreme, until I found Sinopoli’s SWR.
> 
> 7 is Abbado Chicago with I. Fischer and Solti not far behind.
> 
> I don’t like eight ������
> 
> With 9, for many years it was Barbirolli. These days it’s Karajan live BPO or the studio, and still the Barbirolli, from time to time.
> 
> For #5, I like too many to choose just one.
> 
> Again, a long time fave for #4 was Szell. Superseded by Karajan and Kubelik. Now Abbado BPO has its foot in the door.
> 
> Symphony #2 has more possible faves than I can shake a stick at!
> 
> Finally, it’s Sanderling and Dausgaard for 10
> 
> I haven’t nominated for Das Lied Von Der Erde because it’s not a symphony


Latest thoughts.......

1. Solti - LSO
2. Rattle - CBSO
3. Sinopoli - SWR
4. Sinopoli - Dresden
5. Karajan - BPO
6. Tilson Thomas - Boston 2019//2020 season
7. Abbado - Chicago
8. I don't like it
9. Karajan - BPO live
10. Sanderling - Berlin Symphony
DLVDE* - Nezet-Seguin Connolly Spence LPO

* I have never considered this a symphony, but Becca challenged me to tell that to Mahler. Although he didn't answer my phone calls, I got a WhatsApp message from him this afternoon and he said it's definitely a symphony. So who am I to argue? He also mentioned what his thoughts are regarding the scherzo/andante imbroglio, but I'll keep that to myself because it will send the forum's dramatis personae into meltdown!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

1. Kubelik & BRFO
2. Meta & VPO
3. Horenstein & LSO
4. Fischer & BFO
5. Barshai & JDP
6 & 7 Abbado & BPO
8. Horenstein & LSO
9. Karajan & BPO (Live)
10. Vänskä & MPO


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> 1. Kubelik & BRFO
> 2. Meta & VPO
> 3. Horenstein & LSO
> 4. Fischer & BFO
> 5. Barshai & JDP
> 6 & 7 Abbado & BPO
> 8. Horenstein & LSO
> 9. Karajan & BPO (Live)
> 10. Vänskä & MPO


just shows you how many great recordings of M's symphonies there are out there.

Vanska in 10 I don't know - must try it at some point, lots of people vouch for it


----------



## Ludwig Schon

HenryPenfold said:


> just shows you how many great recordings of M's symphonies there are out there.
> 
> Vanska in 10 I don't know - must try it at some point, lots of people vouch for it


It really is worthy of the hype, unlike their Sibelius recordings - I much prefer Vanska‘s earlier recordings with the Lahti


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> It really is worthy of the hype, unlike their Sibelius recordings - I much prefer Vanska‘s earlier recordings with the Lahti


Having rated them highly at first, I am really struggling with the Vanska Sibelius. As I said, I attended a Vanska/Sibelius concert in 2015 and I can't even remember what was programmed - that's how good it was, IMVHO,YMMV!

Something similar is happening with Nelsons! I gobbled up his Bruckner releases with gusto - now they leave me cold!

I collected all his DG DSCH, now I'm scared to listen to them in case I start hating on them!!!

I don't get it!!

(yes, the Lahti Vanska Sibelius is superb)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Agreed. I too really liked the Nelsons Shostakovich recordings, but they’re just too crystal cut. The surround sound quality is incredible, but I only really listen to his recording of the 15th now…


----------



## Chibi Ubu

This may seem off-topic, but bear with me. My Mahler collection is pathetically small & so is the amount of money I have to invest. I wouldn't call my self an expert on the variations between orchestras and conductors with any CM, let alone Mahler. The sound quality lacks with a lot of CM on what I have listened to on YouTube. I recently discovered that the recording of the Amadeus soundtrack sounds absolutely fantastic, I am smitten. I'm sure that current recording technology has a lot to do with it, let alone the individual compositions and performing artists.

So here's the big question & I will be forever grateful for your guidance:

I'd love to buy a full set of Mahler symphonies that will yield the sound quality of current technological capabilities. I realize that different conductors get different results with the same composition, so therein lies the rub. As a retiree, I cannot spend a lot of money on competing recordings. Many of you have been collecting CM for years. I'm hoping that you kind folks will point me to a "best investment" given your experiences. 

I've been "ear-budding" it as of late, but you can't sow a silk purse from a pig's ear. Or, life is too short to drink bad wine. Is there a box set out there that is worth it? Or do I need to buy individual performances by varied orchestra/conductor? Any recommendations?


----------



## Waehnen

Chibi Ubu said:


> This may seem off-topic, but bear with me. My Mahler collection is pathetically small & so is the amount of money I have to invest. I wouldn't call my self an expert on the variations between orchestras and conductors with any CM, let alone Mahler. The sound quality lacks with a lot of CM on what I have listened to on YouTube. I recently discovered that the recording of the Amadeus soundtrack sounds absolutely fantastic, I am smitten. I'm sure that current recording technology has a lot to do with it, let alone the individual compositions and performing artists.
> 
> So here's the big question & I will be forever grateful for your guidance:
> 
> I'd love to buy a full set of Mahler symphonies that will yield the sound quality of current technological capabilities. I realize that different conductors get different results with the same composition, so therein lies the rub. As a retiree, I cannot spend a lot of money on competing recordings. Many of you have been collecting CM for years. I'm hoping that you kind folks will point me to a "best investment" given your experiences.
> 
> I've been "ear-budding" it as of late, but you can't sow a silk purse from a pig's ear. Or, life is too short to drink bad wine. Is there a box set out there that is worth it? Or do I need to buy individual performances by varied orchestra/conductor? Any recommendations?


In my opinion you cannot get a better bargain than Rattle´s Mahler cycle with City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. The performances are really good and the cycle is the cheapest I found. So I had it when I started my journey. The take on the 2nd Symphony is even considered a classic.

Another option is to get only these to begin with:

Symphony no. 2
Klemperer/Philharmonia

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 5
Rattle/Berliner

Symphony no. 6
Rattle/Berliner

Symphony no. 9
Solti/Chicago


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Waehnen said:


> In my opinion you cannot get a better bargain than Rattle´s Mahler cycle with City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. The performances are really good and the cycle is the cheapest I found. So I had it when I started my journey. The take on the 2nd Symphony is even considered a classic.
> 
> Another option is to get only these to begin with:
> 
> Symphony no. 2
> Klemperer/Philharmonia
> 
> Symphony no. 3
> Bernstein/NYP
> 
> Symphony no. 5
> Rattle/Berliner
> 
> Symphony no. 6
> Rattle/Berliner
> 
> Symphony no. 9
> Solti/Chicago


I went with the 1st choice because it was the easiest, but I am saving your additional info once I get in to the material!!! Thank you again... I really appreciate it!


----------



## Monsalvat

I've gotten a lot of mileage out of Claudio Abbado's "cycle" (all except No. 2 with the Berlin Philharmonic).










Abbado also recorded individual symphonies earlier in his career but for the most part that set is pretty solid. One caveat is that there is no _Das Lied von der Erde_ or any of Symphony No. 10.


----------



## sasdwf

So many have recorded beautiful Mahler performances, I cannot narrow it down to favorites. I will say that Bernstein, Kubelik and Tennstedt drew me irrevocably into the web of Mahler’s music. For one seeking a boxed set of performances, I would strongly recommend getting a set that contains the song cycles and Das Lied von der Erde. The song cycles really augment the material in the earlier symphonies especially. These works were packaged together in one of Gielen’s sets, and the performances were uniformly excellent.


----------



## Waehnen

Here is yet another update. Here I have all my favourite Mahlerian conductors, too! Each of these performances are able to catch the essence of the work in a way that inspires me and never irritates.

Symphony no. 1
Solti/LSO

Symphony no. 2
Klemperer/Philharmonia

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 4
Mengelberg/Concertgebouw

Symphony no. 5
Karajan/Berliner

Symphony no. 6
Rattle/Berliner

Symphony no. 7
Abbado/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Gielen/Frankfurter

Symphony no. 9
Barbirolli/Berliner


----------



## Waehnen

Had to add the 7th by Solti because it really saved the symphony in my eyes! I also find myself listening to the 4th mostly by Karajan. Whereas for the fifth it is a battle between Bernstein, Barbirolli and Rattle nowadays, not so much Karajan.


Symphony no. 1
Solti/LSO

Symphony no. 2
Klemperer/Philharmonia

Symphony no. 3
Bernstein/NYP

Symphony no. 4
Karajan/Berliner

Symphony no. 5
Bernstein/Vienna

Symphony no. 6
Rattle/Berliner

Symphony no. 7
Solti/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Gielen/Frankfurter

Symphony no. 9
Barbirolli/Berliner


----------



## Rogerx

My votes 


Symphony no. 1
Solti/LSO

Symphony no. 2
Solti/ CSO

Symphony no. 3
Solti / CSO

Symphony no. 4
Bernstein/ New York

Symphony no. 5
Karjan .BP

Symphony no. 6
Solti/ CSO

Symphony no. 7
Solti/Chicago

Symphony no. 8
Solti/ CSO

Symphony no. 9
Tennstedt . Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Waehnen

Rogerx said:


> My votes
> 
> 
> Symphony no. 1
> Solti/LSO
> 
> Symphony no. 2
> Solti/ CSO
> 
> Symphony no. 3
> Solti / CSO
> 
> Symphony no. 4
> Bernstein/ New York
> 
> Symphony no. 5
> Karjan .BP
> 
> Symphony no. 6
> Solti/ CSO
> 
> Symphony no. 7
> Solti/Chicago
> 
> Symphony no. 8
> Solti/ CSO
> 
> Symphony no. 9
> Tennstedt . Philharmonic Orchestra


You seem to like the Solti/Chicago cycle? I do, too! 👍


----------



## Rogerx

Waehnen said:


> You seem to like the Solti/Chicago cycle? I do, too! 👍


Love theme, must say that Bernstein on DVD is a must have, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Waehnen

Rogerx said:


> Love theme, must say that Bernstein on DVD is a must have, in my humble opinion.


I’ve watched a few Sibeliuses and Mahlers by Bernstein on Youtube. So far they have all sounded gorgeous!

Can you recommend a DVD Box for me?


----------



## Ulrich

No. 1
Kubelik- BRSO / DG

No. 2
Ivan Fischer - Budapest / Channel Classics

No. 3
Bernstein - NYPO / Sony

No. 4
Kubelik - BRSO / DG

No. 5
Barbirolli - Philharmonia / Warner

No. 6
Bernstein - VPO / DG

No. 7
Bernstein - NYPO / Sony

No. 8
Wit - Warsaw / Naxos

No. 9
Karajan - BPO (Live) / DG


----------



## Rogerx

Waehnen said:


> I’ve watched a few Sibeliuses and Mahlers by Bernstein on Youtube. So far they have all sounded gorgeous!
> 
> Can you recommend a DVD Box for me?





I have this box and the Beethoven one, never regret my purchase.


----------



## Enthusiast

I can't do this even as a snapshot of a moment in my Mahler journey. For nearly all the symphonies there are several that are my favourite and the differences between them are part of what qualifies them. For example, I like some of Bernstein's Mahler recordings but also like the Boulez recordings of the same works.


----------



## Ulrich

Enthusiast said:


> I can't do this even as a snapshot of a moment in my Mahler journey. For nearly all the symphonies there are several that are my favourite and the differences between them are part of what qualifies them. For example, I like some of Bernstein's Mahler recordings but also like the Boulez recordings of the same works.


I totally understand. Favorites are always changing. I think that’s the same for most of us. But there are those recordings that we always return to. For me it’s the live recording of the 9th by Karajan with the BPO. There are a lot of 9ths that I like and that have at some point been a favorite: Bernstein, Chailly, Gilbert. But the one I always return to is the Karajan live.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ulrich said:


> I totally understand. Favorites are always changing. I think that’s the same for most of us. But there are those recordings that we always return to. For me it’s the live recording of the 9th by Karajan with the BPO. There are a lot of 9ths that I like and that have at some point been a favorite: Bernstein, Chailly, Gilbert. But the one I always return to is the Karajan live.


That's not quite what I mean. I mean that at no time do I have a favourite for any of the symphonies (except maybe the 10th). Instead I have three or four that I prefer to the various others that I may also enjoy and part of what I like about them is that they each tell me something - different somethings, in fact - that other recordings do not. Of course, there are also recordings that are different to others but just seem to sell the work short or even to be totally wrong.


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> My list does change, but very slowly over time.
> 
> For example, for many years it was Szell for 6. These days I find it hard to choose between Karajan BPO and Tennstedt LSO live version.
> 
> I’ve attended many M6 concerts, but none get close to the intensity and supercharged emotion of Valery Gergiev and the LSO. The CD release spliced from various nights does not capture the reality of the live performance (but is still very good).
> 
> Solti has remained my fave for #1 for donkey’s years. No change there.
> 
> With 3, Abbado BPO was supreme, until I found Sinopoli’s SWR.
> 
> 7 is Abbado Chicago with I. Fischer and Solti not far behind.
> 
> I don’t like eight ������
> 
> With 9, for many years it was Barbirolli. These days it’s Karajan live BPO or the studio, and still the Barbirolli, from time to time.
> 
> For #5, I like too many to choose just one.
> 
> Again, a long time fave for #4 was Szell. Superseded by Karajan and Kubelik. Now Abbado BPO has its foot in the door.
> 
> Symphony #2 has more possible faves than I can shake a stick at!
> 
> Finally, it’s Sanderling and Dausgaard for 10
> 
> I haven’t nominated for Das Lied Von Der Erde because it’s not a symphony


UPDATED FAVE LIST (as of 18/08/22 - valid for 7 days)

1. Solti LSO 1964
2. Mehta VPO
3. Sinopoli SWR
4. Karajan BPO
5. Barshai JDP
6. Tennstedt LSO live
7. Abbado Chicago
8. Don't like it, rarely listen to it
9. Karajan Live
10. Sanderling & Dausgaard

Das Lied von Der Erde. Sarah Connolly, Toby Spence, LPO, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> UPDATED FAVE LIST (as of 18/08/22 - valid for 7 days)
> 
> 1. Solti LSO 1964
> 2. Mehta VPO
> 3. Sinopoli SWR
> 4. Karajan BPO
> 5. Barshai JDP
> 6. Tennstedt LSO live
> 7. Abbado Chicago
> 8. Don't like it, rarely listen to it
> 9. Karajan Live
> 10. Sanderling & Dausgaard
> 
> Das Lied von Der Erde. Sarah Connolly, Toby Spence, LPO, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


Thanks for sharing
Though some of your FAVEs are not my top one(s), I enjoy most of them especially your choices 1, 2, 3, 9.


----------



## Ulrich

Another fun exercise is to do this with different conductors and orchestras for every symphony. So this means 9 different conductors, 9 different orchestras. Obviously everyone has a bias towards certain conductors. But it’s amazing how easy it still is to compile a decent complete cycle in this way. That just shows how many great Mahler recordings there are.
Anyway, here’s my list:


Symphony No. 1
Kubelik-BRSO/DG

Symphony No. 2
Mehta-VPO/Decca

Symphony No. 3
Haitink-RCO/Phillips 

Symphony No. 4
Fischer-BFO/Channel Classics

Symphony No. 5
Stenz-MSO/ABC

Symphony No. 6
Gielen-SWR/Hänssler

Symphony No. 7
Bernstein-NYPO/Sony

Symphony No. 8
Wit-Warsaw/Naxos

Symphony No. 9
Karajan-BPO(Live)/DG

Symphony No. 10 (Cooke)
Dausgaard-Seattle/SSM

Das Lied von der Erde
Klemperer, Ludwig, Wunderlich-NPO/Warner

Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Prohaska, Forrester, Rehfuss-VSO/Vanguard Classics

Das klagende Lied
Tilson Thomas-SFS/BMG

Kindertotenlieder, Rückert Lieder, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Barbirolli, Baker-Halle/Warner


As you can see, I have added some additional works, also with different conductors and orchestras.


----------



## Helgi

Surprised to see so few mentions of Fischer/Budapest. What I've heard of them is very good, but then I generally like everything they record. 

I'm hoping that the Mahler cycle will be available in a box soon, now that Outhere music has them in their catalogue.


----------



## Ulrich

Helgi said:


> Surprised to see so few mentions of Fischer/Budapest. What I've heard of them is very good, but then I generally like everything they record.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Mahler cycle will be available in a box soon, now that Outhere music has them in their catalogue.


I think people are generally very fond of their old war horses, as I would call them: Bernstein, Solti, Haitink and so on. I am too. But I think there are also some great modern Mahler recordings out there, like Fischer and the BFO. Much better in my opinion than Rattle and the BPO, who seem to get a lot of praise from the critics.


----------



## Subutai

1. Bernstein (NYP)
2. Klemperer (PO)
3. Horenstein (LSO)
4. Gielen (SWR)
5. Barbirolli (NPO)
6. Tennstedt (LPO)
7. Tilson Thomas (SFS)
8. Solti (CSO)
9. Abbado (BPO)
10. Rattle (BPO)


----------

